# getting strict in Cádiz



## don simon (Jul 4, 2015)

Tarifa pone cerco a la acampada libre | Andalucía | EL PAÍS
After years of illegal camping in Cádiz, it looks like the local authority is trying to clamp down on motorhomes.


----------



## kenspain (Jul 4, 2015)

don simon said:


> Tarifa pone cerco a la acampada libre | Andalucía | EL PAÍS
> After years of illegal camping in Cádiz, it looks like the local authority is trying to clamp down on motorhomes.



You will also find the same here in Alicante they have had loads of  completes this winter they are stopping it by many of the beaches now:wave:


----------

